# What Brow Powders Do you use?



## ClaireAvril (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi!

Wanted to ask the WOC what powders you use as a brow shader.
My brows match perfectly to MACs Spiked Brow pencil.. but I want to try a Powder or shadow.
I used to use Benefit's Brow Zing in the dark.. but I tried it again and it looks strange.. 

Does anyone use a specific MAC shadow??  or maybe something I can find @ Sephora...

Let me knoww

C


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 29, 2008)

I use Brun

Edit...when I want them a lighter brown/red color I use Mac Auburn brow shader


----------



## bellovesmac (Dec 29, 2008)

i swear by benefits browzings


----------



## socalledemo (Dec 29, 2008)

I use Carbon, but only because my hair is really black. ^^


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 29, 2008)

I use my browzing in dark by benefit


----------



## couturesista (Dec 29, 2008)

NYC eyebrow kit in Brunette and Anastasia Brow Kit. When I'm in a rush I use MAC's Brow Gel and Stud eyebrow pencil.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 29, 2008)

oh yes i saw a youtube tutorial by jenissemakeup using anastasia and her brows are awesome.
I will try that.. off to sephora after work today.  

Merci


----------



## indi214 (Dec 29, 2008)

I use LORAC Take a Brow in Dark Brown, I like that I can mix the brown and black and it has a wax too. Great kit for darker brows, most companies don't have a dark brow kit.

Sephora: LORAC Take A Brow: Eyebrow Enhancers


----------



## couturesista (Dec 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_oh yes i saw a youtube tutorial by jenissemakeup using anastasia and her brows are awesome.
I will try that.. off to sephora after work today. 

Merci_

 
Je vous en prie


----------



## BestRx (Dec 29, 2008)

I use the Chanel Professional Brow Duo in Brun but have found that the dark side of the HIP Concentrated Duo in "Shady" also works.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 29, 2008)

Bateau (discontinued) or Soft Charcoal/Maple Shader on inner brows only, Spiked on outer. I'm going to get Mystery, too.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 30, 2008)

Espresso e/s works fine for me. It's just a bit "dull" looking on me if that makes sense...


----------



## kariii (Dec 30, 2008)

MAC charcoal/maple shader duo, Espresso E/S and stud pencil


----------



## rutledgekl (Dec 30, 2008)

jane brownie points!this powder is the bomb yall


----------



## yummy411 (Dec 30, 2008)

i use cork and swiss chocolate over girl boy brow set... if that's too light for you, i like the wet n wild brow kits.. 3 shades great for darker hair!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Dec 30, 2008)

oh man.. i got the Anatasia today and just tried it... its too light and taupey.
Grrr the search continues.  Going to go back to Sephora tomorrow and try the Lorac - i need an almost black. Thanks guys!!


----------



## wifey806 (Dec 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Espresso e/s works fine for me. It's just a bit "dull" looking on me if that makes sense..._

 
I use Espresso on myself too. I agree that it looks ashy in the pan though...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rutledgekl* 

 
_jane brownie points!this powder is the bomb yall
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
  LOVE this color on my eyes! I'm gonna try it tomorrow for my brows! I've just always used Espresso cuz a MAC mua used it and it worked

most of the time i just rely on Wet n Wild pencils!


----------



## Miss Virtue (Dec 30, 2008)

NYX Hawaiian Coffee


----------



## amber_j (Dec 30, 2008)

I've tried MAC Espresso (but agree it can look a bit ashy) but my current fave is the Smashbox brow fix stuff in Brunette. I think it might even come in a darker colour than that. Sometimes the wax in the kit is enough by itself to darken my brows and give them some shape. And I think I'm right in thinking that Sephora in the US sells Smashbox? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: My brows are a mess though, so I feel like a bit of a fraud giving any advice on this topic!


----------



## VIC MAC (Dec 30, 2008)

I use Benefits little box with a wax and a powder, it's really good. Also ModelCo has made a similar one, in a pink box, and that set also includes some shaping things....


----------



## Purplegloss9 (Dec 30, 2008)

You guys are probly gonna surprised..but I use Mac's Nehru e/s....its an almost black..grey black is ..i dunno cant describe it...but it works grrrreat for me!!!...and sooo controllable (color wise)...its a perfect...almost black for me....

Im thinking of trying out Spiked too.....im really happy with Nehru though...!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Dec 30, 2008)

You know what I use..I use the dark brown from my Smokey Eyes Palette.  I think it's calling Smoking. It's a dark matte brown.  I have thick eyebrows so I mainly use it to line the eyebrows.  I don't fill in but a little on the outer edges and it's a perfect match for me.  Black would look bad on me


----------



## nicoleh619 (Dec 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rutledgekl* 

 
_jane brownie points!this powder is the bomb yall
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree 100% with Jane Browny Points. Mine broke and I went through hell to find a new one. I also use Milani Rich Chocolate, Mac Spiked and Stud, and the Maybelline Define a Brow Pencil is dead on for Mac Brow Pencils. In fact I like them better and those will be a repurchase for me. The NYC Brunette Brow Powder/Wax duo isnt bad either (although I dont like wax in my brows but maybe thats just me).


----------



## MAHALO (Dec 31, 2008)

MAC Embark e/s works fine for me. I've used MAYBELLINE Darkest Brown brow powder in the past. That worked fine too.


----------



## L281173 (Jan 1, 2009)

I use Mattese NYC's brow powder in Black Brown


----------



## brownubian (Jan 1, 2009)

I use Texture shadow for my brows...it looks auburnish over my brow wax and has a bit of a shimmer but it luckily doesn't show up on my brows.

I was surprised when the MAC MUA tried it on me, it matches really well because my hair is a light color.


----------



## makeba (Jan 1, 2009)

brun is nice if you have very dark brows but i use dark wedge from the tempting quad and it works perfect for me


----------



## mtrimier (Jan 1, 2009)

I use gentle heat from the warm eyes holiday palette or the brow shader in porcelaine/browning.  I used to use charcoal brown and sometimes espresso, but found more ash/taupe shades to be more subtle on me (even when my hair was black). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have anything that's almost black, just full on black matte shadows. sorry.


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jan 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rutledgekl* 

 
_jane brownie points!this powder is the bomb yall
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Ditto.. This is a brow and crease standard for me!


----------



## iliang25 (Jan 2, 2009)

I use anastasia brow duo but if I'm in a hurry I only use anastasia brow gel.


----------



## seymone25 (Jan 3, 2009)

A nice cheapy that works wonders.. Ardell Brow Powder it's like $3 at drugstores


----------



## slvrlips (Jan 3, 2009)

I currently use NYC'S Brow set in Brunette. I love this product. best 2.99i've ever spent


----------



## shyste (Jan 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seymone25* 

 
_A nice cheapy that works wonders.. Ardell Brow Powder it's like $3 at drugstores_

 
Glad you put this...I wanted to cause it is what I use but I figured it was too cheap to go on the list...but I love it since my brows are so dark...


----------



## gdsepu (Jan 10, 2009)

HI,
I use Bare Escentual's brow powder in Brunette.  Love it!


----------



## nubianremedy5 (Feb 17, 2009)

i use handwriitten


----------



## milamonster (Feb 17, 2009)

I used to use benefit as well. i liked it but it was too heavy for me and i have a heavy hand (whcih i tried to work on) And for me i never got the hang of using it using it. At least in my case, so over time I have cahnged what i use. so now...I use a combination. I like to use MAC Spiked pencil (i also will use wet n wiild dark brown pencil or basically ANYTHIGN that s dark brown) to “draw” in the shape around. And then I like to fill in with a powder. And then clean up with a concealer. 
the powders i use are actually my eyeshadows. la femme brown and lancome couture. you might be able to find lancome there at sephora or basically any dark brwon. 
the brush i use is mark by avon's eyeliner brush because it's so small
An example of what im saying is here

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/popcorn-128366/


----------



## Arisone (Feb 17, 2009)

I used Embark for my brows or Dimebag in the Kat Von D palette.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 17, 2009)

i hate my brows sometimes. like, i appreciate them, but they get on my nerves.

number 1, they're JET BLACK. like, black black.

number 2, they're SHINY as hell. 

sigh, if i use a powder/pencil/whatever, it looks retarded. i only use a pencil for the tail part because filling them in just makes me look like a man. and they're full for the most part. everytime i go get my brows done, the asian lady who's been doing them for the past 5years ALWAYS says, without fail "yuh eyebwow so theek". i love her accent lol. but she's right. they're thick as hell, black and shiny.


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 17, 2009)

I used to use a dark brown shadow from the Holiday 2008 smokey eye palette, but since getting my hair coloured, I use a Bahama Mama matte bronzer from theBalm. Funky, I know. =p


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i hate my brows sometimes. like, i appreciate them, but they get on my nerves.

number 1, they're JET BLACK. like, black black.

number 2, they're SHINY as hell. 

sigh, if i use a powder/pencil/whatever, it looks retarded. i only use a pencil for the tail part because filling them in just makes me look like a man. and they're full for the most part. everytime i go get my brows done, the asian lady who's been doing them for the past 5years ALWAYS says, without fail "yuh eyebwow so theek". i love her accent lol. but she's right. they're thick as hell, black and shiny. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*lol Miss,you made me giggle I also look sort of countess Dracula ,when using eyebrow pencil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




GAWD!!!Anyway had a makeover at Benefit counter,and although my eyebrows and my hair are quite dark (dark choc brown) she used on me Browzings in light 01...I simply loveeeeee it !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 17, 2009)

I basically have no brows... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




my fault for tweezing them off when I was 23 out of anxiety
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so I have weird bald spots and fading semi-permanent tattoos... LOL
so i have to cover the redness of the fading tattys with concealer
and my best solution I have found to recreate my brows is:
1) MAC 212 brush for drawing 'hairs'
2) Cork e/s as a base + Espresso e/s lowlights for 'depth'


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 18, 2009)

I just started using Embark e/s as a brow filler and I must say -  I LOVE it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Before that I would use either the Mac Brow Shader in the darkest shade or just my Stud Eyebrow pencil. Sometimes I'd use Espresso as well but I didn't think it was the right shade.. Now I do the bottom outline with Stud and fill the rest of my brows in with Embark and it looks really good. Thanks to Scandalous Beauty for the tip!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Feb 18, 2009)

Handwritten shadow


----------



## crystrill (Feb 19, 2009)

I use MAC Brow Shader. Not sure what color it is, the package doesn't say. It comes with a brown color and a beige color.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 19, 2009)

MAC Espresso e/s
MAC Spiked Brow Liner
MAC Show Off Brow Gel

Most of the time I only use the e/s and the gel, but sometimes I fill with the liner if I'm going out and I don't want to worry about having to do a touch up.

My hair is dyed reflective burgundy/red now and I tried using MAC Sketch e/s for my brows and it's was SO pretty.


----------



## shyste (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I just started using Embark e/s as a brow filler and I must say - I LOVE it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Before that I would use either the Mac Brow Shader in the darkest shade or just my Stud Eyebrow pencil. Sometimes I'd use Espresso as well but I didn't think it was the right shade.. Now I do the bottom outline with Stud and fill the rest of my brows in with Embark and it looks really good. Thanks to Scandalous Beauty for the tip!_

 
See I amnot sure now..when I went for my HK  makeover the MA used Espresso and it looked good but now I wonder should I take it back and get Embark


----------



## twobear (Feb 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuvinMyMAC* 

 
_Ditto.. This is a brow and crease standard for me!_

 
Another vote for Brownie Points!


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 22, 2009)

I use MAC Charcoal Brown e/s.  Its great if you lighten your hair.


----------



## missfaithy (Feb 23, 2009)

Currently, I too, am using MAC's Brow Shader in Ivoire/Walnut (dc'd).

I've had this brow powder for SO LONG -- it's lasted me through the "thick" & "thin" of my eyebrows -- which includes but is not limited to the OVER plucking of my eyebrows down to the accidental loss of my beloved tweezers.

However, since this product has been discontinued -- I've been on the fence on whether to try out Expresso or Embark (which seems to be a typical matte eyeshadow used on this thread - thanks btw! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

I've also been recommended NYX Cosmetics' eyeshadow in Root Beer.

Ah, well I'll have to see what my options are when I run out.


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Feb 23, 2009)

Stud to outline shape and the dark brown from the spiced chocolate quad. I used to use brown down because an MA used it on me but it was too light. I need to get some brow wax.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 23, 2009)

I use Bobbi Brown Brow Kit in Sable/Mahogany


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 1, 2009)

This is going to sound weird, but I use MAC Concrete lolz...it works perfectly for me. I fell in love with it when my MA used it on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I'll check out Embark and Espresso because those two e/s keep coming up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks girls


----------



## Sexycocolatte (Mar 2, 2009)

embark.  used shadowly lady once and it wasn't awful.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But i knew inside that it wrong!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 2, 2009)

i've finally gone back to spiked brow pencil.. i've tried some others and spiked just works best


----------



## __nini (Mar 3, 2009)

I use Smashbox's brow definer duo in Brunette & MAC Spiked pencil.


----------



## zzoester (Mar 3, 2009)

I used to use LORAC's Take a Brow powder duo in the darkest brown/nearly black combo, whatever that color of theirs is called....but now I use Spiked brown pencil and would die if MAC ever discontinued it.


----------



## gabi03 (Mar 3, 2009)

I use Tarte's brow kit in Dark, comes with everything I need.


----------



## Miss Redgal (May 12, 2009)

i use mac charcoal brown its a bit light so on the ends i use the urban decay brow kit in brown 

i also have the ardell eyebrow kit in mink brown but it has a reddish hue to it...it sticks great so i just go over it with the charcoal


----------



## nichollecaren (May 13, 2009)

I use maybelline's ultrabrow...after 7 or so years, still my fave


----------



## esperanza0905 (May 14, 2009)

Clarins mono eyeshadow   Shade : 09 Chestnut freeze
best shade for my face...
it doesn't contain glitter that's why is good


----------



## Sexycocolatte (May 14, 2009)

milani brow fix powder


----------



## macgirl3121 (May 14, 2009)

I use Embark and Spiked brow pencil.


----------



## lilwill27330 (May 14, 2009)

i use milani dark brown eyebrow pencil to draw the base of the eyebrow and fill in with Amazing Cosmetics brow powder in 04. I love it, used it for years.


----------



## User38 (May 14, 2009)

I use Anastasia duo in Medium Ash. It is dark but not too dark and has no red in it. This is when I did my hair in dark choc.


----------



## proudpiscean (May 15, 2009)

I use MAC spiked eye pencil teamed with embark. You all got me wanting to try Jane Brownie points now!


----------



## justjaimelyn (May 20, 2009)

I use the Anastasia brow kit in brunette and I think it's perfect for my skintone.  I'm light-skinned with dark hair but in the summer, the sun naturally lightens my hair so I'll probably have to find a lighter shade.


----------



## sassyvirgo (May 28, 2009)

Stila brow duo in dark & Spiked eyebrow pencil my holy grails...
Ive used the stila brow duo for years its gorgeous comes in 3 different shades but dark works best for me.. the darker side for outlining along along with Mac spiked pencil for precision and then fill in with the taupe side for depth, finish off with a clear brow gel clean up with a concealer end result= GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (May 28, 2009)

urban decay brow box with wax to keep the hairs in place


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (May 29, 2009)

I use Bobbi Brown gel e/l in Espresso Ink and apply it with a 1/8 angle brush from an art store, using tiny strokes. It looks very natural. Btw, I have black hair, but black liner looks too harsh.


----------



## Krys623 (May 29, 2009)

I use MAC Brow Shader in Soft Charcoal/Maple 

Im an NC42 with black hair for reference.


----------



## Sisa (May 29, 2009)

I got my brow powders from Eyebrow Brow Powders (Soft Black and Jet Black) and I REALLY love em....!


----------



## Hairnova (Sep 28, 2010)

I am surprised no one mentioned NYX Eyebrow pencil in Dark Brown. It's way cheaper than Spiked, lasts longer n works great. I also used embark powder for a while


----------



## sss215 (Sep 28, 2010)

I use MAC Showstopper and Handwritten.  I have to check out Jane Brownie Points.  Hearing good things about it.


----------



## dewinter (Sep 28, 2010)

I use mystery, shadowylady or a mix of mystery and rich bitch brown from makeupstore and I use a pencil underneith.

I can post swatches on my blog, just let me know.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Sep 28, 2010)

I use Urban Decay Brow Box in Brown Sugar


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 1, 2010)

Currently loving Cross Cultural e/s on my brows, with Spiked pencil.


----------



## kittykit (Oct 1, 2010)

I use MAC Brow Shader in Walnut & Ivoire.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Oct 2, 2010)

so far, wet n wild brow kit in ash brown has given me my best brow. I've pushed Handwritten aside for this purpose until I lighten my hair again. For pencils, I adore absolute in black brown, but i havent been able to find them anymore so I use ruby kisses spiked.


----------



## yassaziza (Oct 2, 2010)

_ I use NYC Brow Powder with  wax. Its cheap and works._


----------



## bell21 (Oct 2, 2010)

I use MACs brow shader in Ivory/Walnut or Anastasia brow powder duo in Ebony.


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bell21* 

 
_I use MACs brow shader in Ivory/Walnut or *Anastasia brow powder duo in Ebony*._

 
So you like this duo? I have been looking for reviews on this one (the Ebony shade specifically).


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Oct 3, 2010)

i just use mac's eyeshadow in Typoghraphic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i have jet black eyebrows


----------



## bell21 (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_So you like this duo? I have been looking for reviews on this one (the Ebony shade specifically)._

 
I really like it, it came in the brow kit I purchased. Since I got it I only use the MAC brow shader if I'm in a hurry since I keep it in my purse and can do it on the way to work. I wouldn't buy some of the stuff that came in the kit again on their own, but I love the brow powder and the stencils. I use the lighter brown to fill in my brows, if I'm going out at night I add in a bit of the darker brown to define my brows more. Mainly I use the darker brown to shade in my brows when I'm using the stencils for shaping/plucking.


----------



## mmitsjojo (Oct 3, 2010)

I use elf's brow kit. It works wonders 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good&cheap.


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bell21* 

 
_I really like it, it came in the brow kit I purchased. Since I got it I only use the MAC brow shader if I'm in a hurry since I keep it in my purse and can do it on the way to work. I wouldn't buy some of the stuff that came in the kit again on their own, but I love the brow powder and the stencils. I use the lighter brown to fill in my brows, if I'm going out at night I add in a bit of the darker brown to define my brows more. Mainly I use the darker brown to shade in my brows when I'm using the stencils for shaping/plucking._

 
Cool! I think I will try it out. My brows are jet black, but my hair is dark brown, so I think the duo will work well for me. Thanks


----------



## urbanD0LL (Oct 4, 2010)

the Benefit brow kit in Dark . wish i would have found something cheaper though .


----------



## Senoj (Oct 26, 2010)

I use Elf's brow kit in Medium and Embark eyeshadow for brow powder.


----------



## jjjenko (Oct 26, 2010)

I use brun or dark devotion from the holiday smokey eyes palette... but I think I want to try benefits brow zings


----------



## User38 (Oct 26, 2010)

Anastasia brow powders, LM brow gels, Clinique brow powders.... those are the best for me imo.  I don't like to use ES for eyebrows because even if the ES is really pigmented, it doesn't contain the bit of wax which I need in a powdery/wax formulation for the powder to stick on my puny eyebrows


----------



## wquty77 (Oct 26, 2010)

I use the La Femme shadow in Dark Brown. It's fantastic!! This product isn't MAC nor is it available at Sephora, however, it is very affordable.


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Oct 27, 2010)

I use MAC concrete eyeshadow: it's not harsh, blends well, and looks natural!


----------

